# Reusable pans/dishes for MES 30 instead of disposable



## jasdamo (Jan 29, 2017)

I like reusing things, minimizing trash, etc., and I like simple materials when it comes to cooking, things that stand the test of time. So I'm looking for a solid reusable pan or dish to regularly use in the smoker. Ideally it could be used for everything from casseroles to ribs, but meats are the top priority.

The racks on the MES 30 are about 14.5 inches x 12.5 inches (diagonal about 19 inches). I'd want room for air flow around the pan(s). I'm thinking at least 1 inch of air space on all 4 sides? So this means a 12x10 inch pan would be a good size (by its outside measurements). Most pan measurements are the inside of the pan, so a "13x9" pan usually won't work if it has a big lip or handles.

It also needs to be deep enough to work with sauces, etc., so I'm thinking.. ~ 2 inches deep, with 3-4 inches deep being acceptable?

Some options I've found:

- Basic aluminum baking dish, 12" x 9" x 2" internal with a small lip all around the top (adding about 1 total inch each to width/length) probably making it about 13" x 10" externals (at Target, didn't have a tape measure on hand)

- Stainless Steel Broil and Roast Set, 8.7" x 11.6" x 1.7" internal, comes with the roasting rack (Amazon)

- Square cast iron, 10" x 10" x 2" internal + small handles that will prob fit (Amazon)

- Stoneware baking dish, 10" x 10" x 2" (Amazon)

- Pyrex glass container, 9" x 6" x 2" (anywhere)

The cast iron is $33, the others are all $12-18. May need multiple dishes. Smaller dishes may require dividing things up more but would allow more air flow in the MES 30. I'd be open to discussing theories about glass vs. aluminum vs. cast iron, etc., but I'd also be glad to hear "this pan has worked well for me!".


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2017)

I use disposables, about 9" X 11", because there's a Wire cooling rack that fits right inside.

This way the smoke can get under the roast too, because it doesn't lay right on the bottom of the pan.

Mrs Bear often washes the disposable pan until it gets too beat up or something sticks bad to it.

One that size would be Great for your plan.

You should get a Wire Cooling Rack & use that to size the pan you get:

Bear

Like So:













photo 2 (2).JPG



__ flyboys
__ Oct 4, 2013


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a whole cabinet full of different sized pans that I use in the various smokers I have.

But be warned that once you use them in a smoker, you won't want to use them in the kitchen.

They get black & no matter how much you wash them the black will still rub off on towels etc.

So most of the time I just use the throwaways, because cleaning the regular pans makes a huge mess.

Al


----------



## chasbates (Jan 30, 2017)

I use glass or ceramic one trip thru dishwasher, heavy duty cycle clean as new. Also use disposable just sometimes just easier when taking to get together no worries about bringing home pan.


----------



## jasdamo (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice - great feedback so far, thanks! Haven't pulled the trigger on which one to try first yet, but will likely buy one this week.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 30, 2017)

I use nothing but disposable pans.  I save every tinfoil pan or dish we get.  The grease catchers get used a couple of times and then get garbaged.  The others get rinced and get a free ride through the dishwasher with the rest of the meal's dishes.

Gary


----------



## marctrees (Jan 31, 2017)

Jasdamo-  This is an unnecessary rabbit hole.

Just use any pan that does not block air flow too much, and then just scrub/ wash it. 

We use different size Pyrex "Lasagna pans" as drip pans.  

But sometimes just foil off roll and throwaway.     Marc


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2017)

I get what your trying to do save the land fill but the aluminum throw away are recyclable items. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## dr k (Jan 31, 2017)

I think all points are good. If no foil/pans is the way your going then pyrex would be great because when the dishwasher no longer gets the baked on smoke off, then oven cleaner will restore it. Metal deteriorates, warps, reacts with chemicals and discolors if it's not stainless. I use foil to wrap the bottom of my smoker, water pan and everything that goes in my smoker that's not made of foil. I don't wrap racks. 
-Kurt


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 31, 2017)

I use the same-sized disposable pans as Bear, but now that I have an ultrasonic cleaner, I just dip them in that for a few seconds, and they are as clean as new. I then keep re-using them. I prefer this over using permanent pans because, even with the cleaning, they sometimes still have some dirt that won't come off and so, when I decide they are too difficult to clean, I just toss them.

Costco had them for a stupidly low price for what is now going to be a lifetime supply (I think I got 30 for under $10). Thus, if cost is what's driving your desire to use permanent pans, then Costco is your solution. If you are more worried about ecology (I hate to throw out aluminum pans, knowing how much energy it takes to process aluminum), then re-using them a few times will help your conscience without forcing you to spend hours cleaning a permanent pan.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I use the same-sized disposable pans as Bear, but now that I have an ultrasonic cleaner, I just dip them in that for a few seconds, and they are as clean as new. I then keep re-using them. I prefer this over using permanent pans because, even with the cleaning, they sometimes still have some dirt that won't come off and so, when I decide they are too difficult to clean, I just toss them.
> 
> Costco had them for a stupidly low price for what is now going to be a lifetime supply (I think I got 30 for under $10). Thus, if cost is what's driving your desire to use permanent pans, then Costco is your solution. If you are more worried about ecology (I hate to throw out aluminum pans, knowing how much energy it takes to process aluminum), then re-using them a few times will help your conscience without forcing you to spend hours cleaning a permanent pan.


Yup---I got 200 from the Internet last time---Cost me less than 20 cents a piece.

Mrs Bear still washes them most of the time. Those will last me Years!!

Bear


----------

